
Developing iOS 11 Apps with Swift - Nuance
https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ios-11-apps-with-swift/id1309275316
======
spike021
I don't understand why Apple removed iTunes U from the Mac iTunes Store. Not
everybody has an iPad to use alongside their Mac while working through this
series.

~~~
dovdovdov
Yea, silly move, from other aspects also.

Hence, you can detach from the update train with this version:

[https://support.apple.com/en-in/HT208079](https://support.apple.com/en-
in/HT208079)

------
jvannistelrooy
Also consider Apple's "Start Developing iOS Apps (Swift)" tutorial. That's how
I got started on Swift and Xcode.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/referencelibrary...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/DevelopiOSAppsSwift/)

------
the_common_man
Wow, delivering videos via an app.. This is so hostile. Why would somebody do
it this way and not publish on some video site like vimeo or omg coursera,
khan academy etc?

~~~
bobnarizes
I think the problem with those sites it's that they have some kind of profit.
Either by hosting ads or by selling some certificate, where iTunes U really
offers the course for "free" on compatible platforms. Maybe this is the focus
of Standford

~~~
j605
And Apple wants to sell iPads or else why would this site not even support
Macs.

------
wlesieutre
I worked through a previous version of this series and it’s a great way to get
started on the platform!

------
jhack
Any way to access this without an iPad or iPhone?

~~~
oculusthrift
you can’t effectively make ios apps without one of those things...

~~~
oblio
True, but it's ridiculously hostile to restrict access to __free, public
videos __in such a way...

What if I want to just check things out because I might be interested? Should
I buy an iPhone on the off-chance that I find things interesting and might
want to develop something later? Sheesh.

~~~
ubernostrum
The videos are only public because the creators chose to do that. Why is it
"hostile" of them to choose a distribution mechanism relevant to the material?
Why do you feel you have a right to demand they distribute this content --
which they made available for free -- in a manner you prefer?

~~~
QasimK
One can just ask the same questions reversed

~~~
coldtea
Yes, but they would make no sense.

------
harrisi
I haven't really looked at this but I do have a general dislike that this is
an app/something on iTunes. I find it somewhat strange that when opening it on
my iPhone SE the description is unrendered HTML:
[https://imgur.com/a/miJXw](https://imgur.com/a/miJXw)

------
curiousgal
0

~~~
Nuance
That’s a lot to ask of Stanford University.

~~~
pcurve
that gave me a good chuckle, thanks, I needed that today.

